# French Polynesian



## rynker (Oct 22, 2006)

We're searching for summer of 2008.  We'd love to try Fiji or Bali.  How difficult is the exchange, how are the beaches(this is a major priority)?  We love to "crash" with little sight seeing and lots of beach time.  How are the timeshare resorts or is it better to take a plunge and rent a condo or hotel resort area.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 23, 2006)

We've been to all three (Fiji, Bali & Tahiti), but only Fiji on an RCI exchange.  Bali would be the easiest on to get on an exchange, I've seen lots of availability online. We liked Fiji best because the people are so nice and friendly, and all three have good beaches and sightseeing.  For packages with reasonable prices check Sunspots International at www.sunspotsintl.com  We combined our timeshare week with a week at another resort, airfare and transfers booked with Sunspots.


----------



## jimbosee (Oct 24, 2006)

*French Polynesia!!*

Hi RYNKER,
                 jimbosee from Melbourne Australia.French Polynesia is very expensive,Euro,Fiji,if it was'nt for the beach and wonderful people,is also too expensive for what you get,Bali is your most inexpensive bet.When you say summer do you mean the northern or southern summer.Northern summer is the best weather, southern summer is the wet season,very hot and humid.People in Bali are very friendly,although Indonesia is mostly Muslim,if that concerns you,Bali is 98% Hindu.We,my wife and I live  in Bali,6 months of the year,during our southern winter.If you have any questions about Bali,or Fiji,please ask.Have fun making your choice.Regards Jim Seedsman   

                jimbosee 


"If you actually look like your passport photo,you arn't well enough to travel"


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 11, 2006)

When is northern summer?   Or when does southern summer begin and end in Bali for that matter?  We have been wondering about going ourselves.  Doug


----------



## Whirl (Nov 11, 2006)

jimbosee said:
			
		

> .French Polynesia is very expensive,Euro,Fiji,if it was'nt for the beach and wonderful people,is also too expensive for what you get,


Hi,  jimbosee.
 I have not been to Bali or Fiji, but I have been to French Polynesia, and I would be curious what for you is  "too expensive for what you get"...I just think that every expererinece is unique and we loved French polynesia ( I am NOT talking Tahiti...nothing really special there, so I would agree fully if that is the main reference) and its beautiful islands. 


I think much depends on personal travel personalities and preferences, so I would caution someone trying to decide to really look at what each has to offer and see what fits their personality best. 

All that being said, I certainly am eager to visit to Fiji, especially, or Bali one day and make my own comparisons. We thought we would go next year  for our 10th anniversary, but upcoming family growth will likely delay that trip a bit...

Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Nov 11, 2006)

*Depends on your travel pofile....*

eleted....double posted. sorry


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 12, 2006)

*French Polynesia*

Hi Whirl,
               Yes,I agree about the "experience",how ever,I believe that,one should get value for one's dollar.Fiji is a Pacific Island nation,at present ,it is going through another threatend coup.They have very little in the way of economy,and I object to my dollar being worth 1-30,Fiji.When I go to America,I know that my dollar is worth less,but I expect that.Having said that,Fiji is very beautiful and the Fijian people are a delight,personally,I prefer Bali,the people are just as pleasant,and I get value for my dollar.As a traveller,you should go to both.Worldmark is a great resort. Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 12, 2006)

*French Polynesia(Southern Summer)*

Hi wrxdoug,
                Southern summer is from December 1st until the last day in February.In Australia,we are the opposite to the USA,in our winter we go north,to Queensland,you go south to Florida.In our far north we have tropical weather,always hot,,about 80F---100F.From November to February,is the wet season,very heavy rain,for 1 hour,1/2 day,or all day,depending,usually it rains for 2-3 hours at night.Days/nights are very humid.Bali weather is the same as Northern Australia,to escape your winter,you would come to Bali between November and March,to enjoy the best Bali weather you would come between May--September.Feel free to write.Regards    Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## rmmalone (Feb 6, 2007)

Whirl -

Which French Polynesian islands did you enjoy specifically?  My fiance and I are planning our honeymoon and have been looking at Tahiti.  You mentioned there not being much there.  I'd love to hear your further thoughts on that and any other "honeymoon" suggestions you might have.

By the way, is anyone familiar with the Club Bali Hai Moorea in Moorea?  That's the only exchange I've been able to locate through my access to RCI.  Any feedback on that location would be greatly appreciated as well.

Thanks In Advance,

Mike


----------



## Sydney (Feb 6, 2007)

We drove past  Bali Hai quite a few times while we were there last June. It's well located and has a car rental opposite. You can catch the island bus around Moorea. We rented a car just because it was easier for our family, but car rental is very expensive on the island - about $100 a day for a fairly small car.

I've also seen it available online. I'd say from the number of times I've seen it just sitting online that it's no harder to get than Fiji. Why don't you put in a search and see what comes up.


----------



## charford (Feb 7, 2007)

We honeymooned in Tahiti 15 years ago. We visited Papeete, the capital, Moorea and Bora Bora. Our favorite island was Bora  Bora. We stayed at the Hotel Bora Bora and loved it. I believe that there are quite a few new hotels on the islands now. My best advice would be to stay in the best hotel that you can afford. We stayed in one dump, Club Med Moorea, and left on the second day. 

I would also recommend staying in an overwater bungalow. We didn't, and regretted it.


----------



## Sydney (Feb 7, 2007)

Club Med Moorea has been closed down. Probably because it was such a dump.


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2007)

I stayed at Club Bali Hai about 2 years ago and loved it, so much I bought a unit there. I believe there are 3 different types of units there.  Hotel units, beachfront and over the water bungalows.  The first night there, we stayed in a hotel unit.  Didn't really care for it.  The rest of the week, in an over the water....loved it.  The units are old, but it's the location.  You have a window in the living area that looks down into the water.  Just sitting on the deck looking at Cook's Bay is to die for.  Prices there are expensive, but you can budget by cooking in your room.  
Went to Bora Bora for a few days and actually found it boring in comparison.  

Make sure if you do an exchange, you aske what type of unit it is.  RCI told me that the resort assigns the units, which I'm sure will be the lesser quality unless perhaps you go during a slow time.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 22, 2007)

We honeymooned in French Polynesia almost ten years ago...alot has changed since then, so my experience is probably not too relavant today as it was undergoing a big building surge. 

We flew into Papeete, but only stayed a few hours. Research and our travel agent at the time urged that there was nothing too special about it.

We visited Huahine, Bora Bora and Moorea. Loved them all, but all very different. We rented a bike on each island and toured the island that way. Moorea was a little bigger so we also rented  a little car/scooter ( don't remember what they are called, but they don;t go very fast, but are amusing for a few hours....maybe called a "moke")

We didn't timeshare. Stayed in three different types of bungalows in different price ranges....Huahine was a little cottage, with a "garden bath" meaning literally plants in the shower. Not fancy, but 15 feet from the water;'s edge and so private and fun. 

Bora Bora stayed in a pension. Private thatched roof beach front bungalow. Really awesome and fun. There were only two private bungalows (one large which we rented and one small). There was access to cooking facilities if you so chose, but we ate out in the hotels next door or other restaurants. 

Finally, stayed in overwater bungalow in the Sofitel Moorea...an absolute must! We fed the fish through the coffee tabel in our room and jumped through it just for fun. Definitely have your breakfast delivered via outrigger to your private bungalow. 

The variation was fun.The over water bungalow was great, but I wouldn't give up our bungalow on Bora Bora for another overwater bungalow. I would stay there again today and I am a person that loves "fancy". This was as simple as could be, but so much fun. Again....10 years ago and don't even remember the names of the places offhand, but what fun!


----------

